

Dining Table To Ultimate Programmer Office With Under £1500 - najafali
http://najafali.com/2009/07/dining-table-to-ultimate-programmer-office-with-under-1500/

======
ErrantX
Title is a bit misleading: I was expecting a run down on DIY home office using
a Dining table.... Summary is he had a dining table and added decent chair,
computer, monitor and keyboard.

~~~
arnoooooo
I was also wondering what kind of a DIY project would be so expensive !

